# How best to clean liquid iron stains on stucco?



## hkfan45 (May 11, 2019)

Stucco sided home has terrible iron/rust stains where it looks like liquid iron was applied. The home has grass that runs right under the stucco. Recommendation on how to quickly clean off the iron stains without killing the lawn? Which chemical to use? Application?

thanks.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Try CLR. If that doesn't work you might need to use muriatic acid but that can be harmful for grass unfortunately.


----------



## hkfan45 (May 11, 2019)

Thanks. Will muriatric acid bleach the stucco? It's colored stucco


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

hkfan45 said:


> Thanks. Will muriatric acid bleach the stucco? It's colored stucco


If you dilute it it should be ok but do test it on a small area first just to be sure.


----------



## hkfan45 (May 11, 2019)

Thanks. Any idea if I can use one of those cheap 1G pump sprayer (Chaplin?) to apply or will the miriatric acid eat away at it?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Oxalic acid is what you use to remove iron stains. You can buy Oxalic acid in a jug to mix it yourself or you can buy premixed in the bathroom cleaning section of any big box store.

Or you can go to the deck cleaning supply section and look for a deck brightener with oxalic acid in it.

Or go to the water softener aisle and look for resin cleaners. That'll be oxalic acid.

Whatever you buy, look for Oxalic Acid on the label.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

hkfan45 said:


> Thanks. Any idea if I can use one of those cheap 1G pump sprayer (Chaplin?) to apply or will the miriatric acid eat away at it?


Yes you can definitely use a pump sprayer to apply it. It usually is sold in a plastic container. FYI oxalic acid can be hit or miss with removing rust stains. I've never had a issue removing a stain with muriatic acid. I would try CLR first as it seems less harsh to grass. If that doesn't work go with the muriatic acid but as I said some surfaces react different so do try a small area with diluted solution first. You can dilute less if it doesn't remove all the stain or more if you see bleaching.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

Maybe CarPro Iron-X? Might be the expensive (and stinky) way to do it, but Iron-X works fantastically on car paint in removing iron fallout, rail dust, etc.


----------



## hkfan45 (May 11, 2019)

I'm going to be trying lesco rust eraser today. Wish me luck! I have already tried Zep rust remover and a very strong citric acid mix with zero results. Hoping this does the trick.


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

MIRACLE RUST-AWAY
Miracle Products, Inc
1301 West Copans Road # B5 
Pompano Beach, FL 33064
(954) 956-9734

rust removing preparation for use on surfaces such as concrete, stucco, fiberglass, wood, driveways, and houses


----------



## hkfan45 (May 11, 2019)

So, I used the lesco rust eraser. It works but requires a lot of elbow grease to scrub. It is not a simple spray on, pressure wash off solution. I guess you would need a very strong acid for that to work that easily but then could really run the risk of damage to lawn or even the surface.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

hkfan45 said:


> So, I used the lesco rust eraser. It works but requires a lot of elbow grease to scrub. It is not a simple spray on, pressure wash off solution. I guess you would need a very strong acid for that to work that easily but then could really run the risk of damage to lawn or even the surface.


Good that it worked for you. It's definitely the safer option for the lawn.


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

Burnie said:


> MIRACLE RUST-AWAY
> Miracle Products, Inc
> 1301 West Copans Road # B5
> Pompano Beach, FL 33064
> ...


This is the only thing we use, I have tried everything, nothing works better or quicker. We get a lot of iron stains on our spray trucks, put this in a spray bottle, spray it on, watch the stain vanish, then wash with soap, done. I order it by the case (4ea 1 gallon jugs). I am in Florida and so are they, and it cost as much in shipping as the product does. It's been about a year since my last order, May 2020, and it cost $83.87 shipped for a case of 4 gallons.

http://miracleproductsus.com/index.html


----------

